# After Your Dog Passes On



## Heagler870

Okay, I wasn't sure were to post this exactly so someone can move it if it needs to be. 

I was just wondering. I have never used the same collar on different dogs. My dad never did either. When one dog passed on we would save the collar and get new ones for a new dog. I'm sure a lot of people do this. It seems like common knowledge to me. When my last dog Marshall passed away I still used the same leashes, choke chain that was used for training, and food bowls. Does anyone else reuse items? I am just curious. I actually wanted to buy all new items for when I got my dogs because I felt like those were Marshall's things. At that time though I was a little low on money and couldn't get all new things.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I reuse puppy collars, but the adult collar gets retired when the dog is gone. I do reuse leashes, bowls, crates (and crate pads), and toys.


----------



## Heagler870

I had a puppy harness and I reused that. I wasn't able to reuse his toy.


----------



## doggiedad

i always buy new stuff. if i couldn't afford new stuff
i would use what i had. the water bowl and the feed bowl
i'm usuing where used by my 2 Grey Hounds.



Heagler870 said:


> Okay, I wasn't sure were to post this exactly so someone can move it if it needs to be.
> 
> I was just wondering. I have never used the same collar on different dogs. My dad never did either. When one dog passed on we would save the collar and get new ones for a new dog. I'm sure a lot of people do this. It seems like common knowledge to me. When my last dog Marshall passed away I still used the same leashes, choke chain that was used for training, and food bowls. Does anyone else reuse items? I am just curious. I actually wanted to buy all new items for when I got my dogs because I felt like those were Marshall's things. At that time though I was a little low on money and couldn't get all new things.


----------



## Pattycakes

I reused bowls, crates, toys. But I did retire my last GSD's collar and leash.


----------



## Emoore

Cash's collar with his tag is sitting on the shelf with his urn and ashes. He "personalized" his food bowl by chewing half of it off, and I haven't been able to bring myself to use that either. We are re-using his leash. The water bowl was Rocky's as well so of course we're still using that.

We also sold the car that he died in on the way to the vet's.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Collar with tags hang over the corner of the dog's pictures. _sigh_


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I've never lost a dog (Zoey was our first and since I'm older, has become "my" dog. She's still going strong at 12.5 and recently got a perfect bill of health besides a low thyroid which is being controlled with meds. :thumbup but I can't imagine reusing collars, leashes or toys on a new dog.  Crates and bowls I would though but I feel like collars/leashes/toys are "personal". I mean if you already have multiple dogs, continuing using toys wouldn't be a big deal unless one or two were "special" to the dog who passed. Then I'd probably put those couple away.


----------



## selzer

I will reuse things. I move my dogs, they do not always have the same crate, the same kennel, the same food or water buckets. So I do not connect them to the dog. 

The collars I use are expensive leather collars with deerskin lining. I only put them on the dog when we leave the premesis. They last pretty good. Since they are not on the dog 24/7, in fact, I think Whitney's was in the collar box from January to June one year, I do not feel the need to retire them when the dog is gone. 

My vet sends me a nice cut glass plaque with my dog's name on it. I put a little GSD figurine in front of that on my decoration shelf. I do not save anything else except pictures and ribbons, and their books with all their papers and titles and certificates in them.


----------



## Lesley1905

I don't use the collars, they are draped over their box that has their ashes in hit  I do re use dog food bowls!


----------



## Stosh

I've used the same little red rolled leather puppy collar for every pup I've had since 1987. I've also reused the next 'junior' age collar and I still use the same leather lead I've had for just as long. There are certain things like the last collar and tags that are too personal to reuse and are kept in a place of honor, but the other items I do- there's a sense of passing on from one great dog to another.


----------



## arycrest

The Hooligans don't wear collars except for chain collars when they're on lead. I reuse all dog items ... leads, collars, bowls, toys, beds, etc.


----------



## VomBlack

I reuse leashes and training collars, but each of my dogs has their own personalized collar with their name on it. I had a custom made leather collar for Harley that still has her tags on it and hangs on her picture with her ashes. The personal collars obviously have much more meaning for me, and serve as more of a reminder of the dog when they pass, but any other collars I have I will use on other dogs. 

And as far as crates, dishes, toys, etc. I do reuse those also.


----------



## JazzNScout

Funny, I never reuse collars, either. I keep them as keepsakes. But I do reuse everything else -- beds, Nylabones, bowls, leashes, choke collars. I like to watch Layla chewing on Jasmine's old Nylabone.


----------



## PaddyD

Reuse collar since the collar is off most of the time. Reuse bowls.
Reuse leashes.
Destroy bedding, old toys.
Scrub out crate and reuse.


----------



## LaRen616

I will not reuse Sinisters collar or his toys, they would make me too sad. Because he means so much to me I would keep his ashes and collar out but box up his bowls and toys and keep them in storage. 

Sad topic by the way.


----------



## Lilie

My dogs all have personalized collars with their tags. I never reuse them. I won't even reuse personalized halters or the last halter worn for my horses that have passed. All other items are reused. 

I have a chest that I keep that sort of things in. The horse halters have a lock of the horses mane taped to the halter as well. I suppose it's kinda morbid. I don't know what will become of that sort of stuff when I pass. I suppose it'll get tossed. I keep thinking one day I'll donate it all to a rescue. I guess I should put a note in the chest to make sure it happens.


----------



## holland

I re-use items-I have their memories and sometimes I see them in my current dogs if that makes sense-and they each have their own scrapbook


----------



## CaliBoy

LaRen616:

Yes, you are right, this is a sad topic, but it is an interesting question. To me, the dog's collar is like a relic when he or she passes. It is so special. The collar and the brush with her hair in it still, along with a lock of her hair, are safely put away. However, I do reuse the leashes and food bowls. When my princess passed, her bowl went into storage for the longest time, until I could deal with her passing better. It is a stainless steel bowl. When my sister asked me to take care of her female dog, the bowl came out because the dog is so sweet she reminds me of my princess.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

I don't reuse the collars. I have those draped over a memorial I made for them. I also pick their fav. toys and do the same and place them by the memorials. I do reuse leashes, other toys(not the favs),food bowls, and some of the beds,blankets.


----------



## Stogey

I reuse my Boys collars ! 
I remove the tags, clip them on a silver ring and place them in a jewelry box ! I then wash the collar with dish detergent and pass on the legacy to my new animal ! I do the same with the leashes and halter ... I honor their passing and give my new Boy something to live up to ... Silly I know, but that's just me !


----------



## Sid

I myself would probably reuse puppy collars, that is if I can find them.


----------



## Heagler870

I leave my collars on my dogs sometimes and sometimes I take them off. Like now they are off as we are inside. My last shepherd I left it on all the time except at night. I have his collar in a zip lock bag and the collar still has his scent. I don't think I could bring myself to reuse it.


----------



## KZoppa

we never reuse adult collars (even the cats adult collars never get reused), but leashes, toys and bowls will get reused because thats just how we do it. The dog bowls get changed around because they're the same bowls, no personalization or anything on them. I know Shasta's bowl because hers is the only one that has the rubber on the bottom to keep it from sliding across the floor. I imagine if we ever get another female dog, her puppy and teen collar will be reused but her adult collar will not. When Riley goes, his collar will go into a box with previous adult collars that wont be reused. Leashes are color coordinated with the dogs collars so its easier but the leashes will be reused.


----------



## RebelGSD

My dogs' colllars with their tags are tied around the headrest of my car. They loved to travel and they get to travel with me everywhere forever. They keep me safe on my journeys. I touch them when I enter the car. I don't reuse collars or special toys, I do reuse other stuff.


----------



## Pack Leader

I haven't had to reuse anything yet, I dread that day.


----------



## LARHAGE

Lilie said:


> My dogs all have personalized collars with their tags. I never reuse them. I won't even reuse personalized halters or the last halter worn for my horses that have passed. All other items are reused.
> 
> I have a chest that I keep that sort of things in. The horse halters have a lock of the horses mane taped to the halter as well. I suppose it's kinda morbid. I don't know what will become of that sort of stuff when I pass. I suppose it'll get tossed. I keep thinking one day I'll donate it all to a rescue. I guess I should put a note in the chest to make sure it happens.


 
I never reuse collars or bowls, and like you I never reuse my halters, I have a long braid of my old mares tail with her halter wrapped tightly in a plastic bag in the drawer of my nighstand, if I open it I can still smell her and it makes me happy. I ONLY reuse her blankets on her daughters, no other horses can wear them.


----------



## MrsMiaW

I never reuse collars, they get placed around the urn with the dogs' ashes in it, so we can see it whenever we need to. Our dogs all have 2 sets of ID tags, one with our primary address and one with the address of our ski house, as they spend the same amount of time as we do at both places. When a dog passes on, one tag is placed on my keychain and one is placed on my husband's keychain. Kinda corny, but nice on those days when I am thinking about them quite a bit. It feels a little like they are with me wherever I go. 

Bowls, toys, crates, get reused.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I would never re-use collars or leashes, I wouldn't re-use his favourite toys either. Bowls and crates, blankets, etc, I would probably re-use. I can see myself not re-using his favourite blankie.

When I was a girl, we had a dog that got hit by a car and died. I told my Mom not to resue his collar, but she did anyway, on another dog, years later. I couldn't get that out of my head, it kind of freaked me out.


----------



## NarysDad

When our guy's pass on we only reuse their leashes and bowls and their collars go with them either around the urn that we get back when they are cremated


----------



## Zoeys mom

I reuse bowl and thats it. Leashes, collars, and toys are personal to me. They are the dogs, but bowls kinda like dishes are more communal to me if that makes sense. Either way it is up to the owner though and I definitely reuse crates....there just too expensive to replace unless they are broken


----------



## 24kgsd

LARHAGE said:


> I have a long braid of my old mares tail with her halter wrapped tightly in a plastic bag in the drawer of my nighstand, if I open it I can still smell her and it makes me happy. I ONLY reuse her blankets on her daughters, no other horses can wear them.


 We do not realize how powerful our sense of smell is. It instantly floods you with memories. 

I like that only her daughters can use her blankets, shows great respect to her memory.


----------



## Dogaroo

Gunnar was buried with his collar and tags. The old boy was always so proud of his jewelry! I had planned to retire his bedding and toys, but Kaija needed them. For several weeks, she carried his toys around & slept on his bed with her nose buried in his favourite blankie. The other day I found his fancy fleece jacket.... he so loved to wear clothes.... I couldn't bring myself to try it on Kaija. That night I slept with it next to my face. Silly me.


----------



## GSDGirl88

have Heidi's collar hanging on my rearview mirror of my car, because she liked to ride with me all the time.


----------



## RazinKain

Bo was buried with his collar & tags, as well as his blanket, a package of cheese crackers, can of copenhagen, and one beer. All his favorite things. He was such a good boy.


----------



## Emoore

Kain, you must share the story about the copenhagen and the beer.


----------



## Ucdcrush

When my dog Tuki was ready for a regular size (not puppy) collar, I made the thoughtful choice to use Dana's (RIP) collar on her. It is a tough collar, and it let's a piece of Dana's history be present and active with me every day.

I tried to do the same with the food bowl, but it was getting chewed up, so I got 2 new food bowls. They are metal and cannot be chewed up, so I will use those as long as I possibly can with dogs in the future.

I think these things are a part of history that we can keep around to keep good old memories of past dogs alive.


----------



## Ucdcrush

For toys, I do find that some of them are personal, so I've taken 2 of Dana's all time favorite toys (a taco bell chihuhua that says "feliz navidad amigos", and a green squeaky ball) and have them in my gun safe with other valuables. For my 2 current dogs, I have in mind the toys that are theirs and will keep those for them when they're gone.

Unlike most people though, I definitely wanted to re-use the collar. I have Dana's tag taken off and hanging on a lamp.


----------



## DCluver33

I won't be reusing Chopper's collar because 1 I can't get his name tag off (it's held on by a S hook) and two the next dog we get will be a girl lol I don't think I wanna give my girl a dark blue collar lol. as for Choppies bowl we will be re using that that as well as what little toys he played with which was pretty much none lol


----------



## vat

I reuse puppy collars, bowls, toys, etc but not adult collars. However Rio had a toy I brought with me when we picked him up. He loved it so when he passed I gave it to Max, Max has finally put a small hole in it. Rather than throw it away like I usually would I put it up on a shelf. I just can not bear to throw away Rio's baby toy.


----------



## RazinKain

Emoore said:


> Kain, you must share the story about the copenhagen and the beer.


Ever since Bo (chocolate lab) was a lil pup, he would watch me take a dip. He would beg for it, so I would give him a little pinch (just enough to taste). Well, over time, he grew to love it as much as I did and I couldn't pull out my can without him wanting some also. The vet said that it would help to keep him worm free too, so it was a win win for Bo. The beer story is pretty much the same scenario: I would get home from work, sit down with Bo and crack a beer, of course he would have to have some too. I would pour a little into his bowl, he would drink it up, sneeze for a few seconds, and all was right with the world. He was my best bud for 14 years. He passed this year. ****, I miss him.:teary:


----------



## middleofnowhere

Some I retire, some I consider heirlooms and pass down. I have a gazzillion collars - the late Barker Sisters had three "dressy" collars (two for trials) a couple of everyday rolled leather collars, a collection of eaten nylon collars, a chewed up lead - five surviving nice leather leads & lots of toys. One toy is a "proto type" of the first toy Barker the Elder shared with Barker the Younger. That toy has been set aside. The current pup is intent on reducing the stock of plush toys - both heirloom and unused.
I have tags & licenses from many years of dogs. Most of them have the names of the deceased and old addresses. No point in reusing those.


----------



## idahospud49

I reuse dog bowl. I have this great one that has lasted years and years (yes it has been washed many times). I ALWAYS get a new collar. I will need to get a new leash with Glock, my nice leather leash that I got as a gift broke. When my dad buried Amadeus I made sure he got his collar for me. I still have his and my previous dog's collar in my drawer.


----------



## KatieStanley

I've only lost one dog so far- Buster my GSD/Boxer mix. He passed away when I was in high school (almost 10 years ago)...I kept his collar, pulled out a little hair and taped it in his book. My mom found it in a box and brought it when she came for Thanksgiving- I cried when I went through it all. We burried him...but I will have all of my dogs cremated from this point forward and hopefully that is many years away. Losing a dog is like losing a family member.


----------



## james1

Well my Dog passed away and i used the same collar and all the toys for my new puppy I think this one took the other dogs place.


----------



## elsie

new collar, leash, bowls, blanket on car seat...
i'm letting Cara play with Dylan's tennis balls, but not his stuffies because she is a stuffy-killer  we offered her his new bed that he never slept in, but she's not interested in it. she's also get his treats that he didn't finish, and the just-opened bag of kibble. we still miss him.......


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I haven't decided yet, I got new collar with matching leash for the new pup. I can't bear to open Zeus's box. His leather leashes, collars, leather harness, toys etc.. I don't know if I want to reuse them. I may later on, but I'm not ready for now. It's probably easier for me to just buy new stuff. 

The only thing that is out and ready for the new pup is the stainless steel bowl, it's 11 years old, and oh yeah.... the pooper scooper thingys..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I do not re-use collars, each dogs collar goes in a ziploc bag with a lock of fur. I just lsot Max yesterday and I could not re-use his bowl. I washed it and put it last night. It was hard enough feeding Kayos and Havoc and not filling it for him.  

One day I may use it again but not for awhile.


----------



## goatdude

I still have the same 6' leather leashes that my first shepherds had back in '78 along with a choke collar and a few other items. All the toys are gone by now as well as the old crates but if I still had them I would use them for Ruby. Sorta sentimental that way I guess.


----------



## Emoore

I still have Cash's bowl. I'm not re-using it but I can't seem to get rid of it.  His collar with his tag is sitting on the urn with his ashes. 

Last week I was putting Kopper's papers in the filing cabinet and I came across Cash's vet records. . . I sat there on the floor and bawled like a baby.


----------



## Blazings

When our dog died, my dad wanted to put her 'pillow' (where she used to lay on and also got put to sleep on) and leash at the trash. I got so mad that he decided to put it in the basement and it's still there after 1,5 years


----------



## goatdude

I just found the urns for my two 'sheps that died around '90. Their favorite place was a romp at Fermilab in Batavia IL. I'm going to try to get up there this spring and spread their ashes. Hopefully I don't get arrested.


----------



## Samson116

*I'm the same way ..*

I just can't reuse the collar, my dogs always get name tags on their collars .. and it just never seemed right to reuse them ...it's a part of their memory for me.


----------

